# MaxMini release Iron Pattern Jump Packs



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

MaxMini.eu have added the 28mm Iron Pattern Jump Packs to their online store.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good, may get some for my vanguard vets.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

ooo pretty!

SGMAlice


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I would pick up a bunch of those for some Chaos Raptors, but the Raptors are just so different looking compared to assault marines, even with the different jump packs. If only we had plastic raptor kits....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Those are pretty darn cool looking


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

They actually look really good. I have been really diggin Maxmini's products. Great update!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

wow they have out done FW once more.......When i get my troops i will have to look into about 30 of these babys!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

these look very sexy!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

whiplash308 said:


> I would pick up a bunch of those for some Chaos Raptors, but the Raptors are just so different looking compared to assault marines, even with the different jump packs. If only we had plastic raptor kits....


I have built an all plastic Chaos Raptor Squad using ordinary Chaos Space Marines with the plastic wing back packs from the Possessed set, they look killer man.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy shit, those are awesome. If only assault marines actually had a place in a normal sm army I’d get a ton of thouse.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I am tempted by these despite the fact that I don't field assault marines.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

They look awesome. Might have to get some of these instead of the FW one's.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone think they'll work well with a pre-heresy army? Not sure on legion yet...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the best indie produced jump pack i have seen!,good price too,would like to see one on a model however as they feel a little small to me? also the studs look a bit too dalek and not marine enough,a nice alternative or variant if you want something a little different.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> also the studs look a bit too dalek and not marine enough,a nice alternative or variant if you want something a little different.


Obviously Daleks are actually one of the missing Legions and suffer from a speach impediment whenever they try to order Exterminatus


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I have built an all plastic Chaos Raptor Squad using ordinary Chaos Space Marines with the plastic wing back packs from the Possessed set, they look killer man.


Well that's the simple way of doing it. Look at the Raptors man, they're so different looking! D:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sometimes the simple way is the best. Untill we get a plastic raptor box the possessed and third party works of art like these jump packs are all we have. Nice find TuShan.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my.......

I think they will be replacing the jumps packs I've got on the desk for my wip Assault Squad.

:biggrin:


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

definatly tempted to get some. anyone ever buy from them?


----------

